# need tips on the finish on restaurant table tops



## chonroy (May 9, 2012)

I am building table tops for a cousins cafe'. I am building them out of pallet wood and till I joint them flat I have varying thicknesses of the pcs. We are fine with that as it only adds to the "look". being it is a table it still needs to be smooth and easy to clean. I am not to experienced with different finishes and am in a bind with what I should use. I did a sample top that I stained with minwax special walnut and buffed it with 220 grit prior to coating it with west systems epoxy w/ special clear hardener 207. I then top coated the epoxy with Helmsman spar urethane to prevent the Epoxy from yellowing. It gave the desired end result but am wondering if there is a cheaper route I can can go to eliminate the cost of the epoxy but still get a durable buildup to level some of the unevenness that will not discolor over time?


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

My personal take, chonroy, is that epoxy is the ideal leveling material. With out that, it will be an annoying and not pleasant eating surface.

There are non-yellowing epoxies but I am not familiar with them.

That said, what is the harm of yellowing over time? It would be years I would suppose, and isn't what you're doing a form of instant quaint? Would yellowing just enhance that?

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Is this what you are striving for?

Project Video Credit to Canadian Woodworks, 
http://lumberjocks.com/CanadianWoodWorks/blog/34201

Here's an e-bay link to a product that will accomplish a well sealed and level surface.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Clear-Coat-Table-and-Bar-Top-Epoxy-Coating-2-gallons-/350301985865?_trksid=p3284.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%26otn%3D21%26pmod%3D350301980446%26ps%3D54&afsrc=1

Best Regards. - Grandpa Len

Work Safely and have Fun.


----------



## chonroy (May 9, 2012)

thanks guys for the input. Yes that bar top is what i am striving for.. Grandpa, did you ever use the kleer kote product? The price is much more appealing than what I will pay for the West Systems epoxy. Do you still recommend a uv protector on top? They also thought the epoxy only had to much sheen is there a proper way to reduce that?


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes I have used this but, I was looking for the gloss finish and it has held up well.

My table has not been exposed to the amount of traffic as those you are making for restaurant use but, I'm quite certain this finish will stand up to that.

I do not have any advice for cutting the gloss finish. You could experiment with a poly semi-gloss or flat finish, over the epoxy, on some scraps but I just don't know if this treatment would hold up to the wear and cleaning that follows each use, nor am I certain that a poly finish will permenantly adhere to the epoxy.

Sorry I can't offer a better solution, this post may be visited by one of the LJs that can address your concerns of the high gloss finish.

Best Regards. - Grandpa Len

EDIT; If there will be direct sunlight from windows or if florescent lighting is used, I would go with a UV protection if you are apprehensive of the wood stain fading.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

What your doing is best. Make sure the epoxy you are using is non-clouding. West Systems 207 is good since it was designed to cure clear for cedar strip boats. And make sure you use quality varnish that block UV rays that break down most epoxys.


----------



## chonroy (May 9, 2012)

Jap, another cheap question… is the Helmsman spar urethane a good quality varnish to use?


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Envirotec lite.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Sorry, envirotex lite.


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Ooooh.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

We always use conversion varnish for restaurant tables..


----------



## DaveOhio (12 mo ago)

Looks nice!


----------

